# Leichte Touren Königsforst , Tütberg und in der Ecke  - Teil 2



## Thomas (24. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Ehrenfeld (24. Oktober 2010)

Mit Verweis auf dieses Thema wirds jetzt hier weitergehen.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Oktober 2010)

Am Dienstag gibt es ne tour:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11002


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Oktober 2010)

da es heute so schön war gehts am Donnerstag gleich weiter
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11013
extra für Fernando die welcome back on bike tour


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. Oktober 2010)

eine schöne kleine Runde haben wir da gestern hingelegt, vor lauter quatschen ein paar mal nen abzweig verpasst und ich musste leider feststellen 2 China böller sind heller als einer. Ich hatte ja eigentlich gehofft jetzt nicht mehr mit meinem eigenen schatten kämpfen zu müssen
Muss wohl doch mal über nen 4* Cree MC-E eigenbau nachdenken


----------



## hembo (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Björn,

ja da hast Du uns super geführt, aber meine zweite war kein Chinaböller 

Wenn es zeitlich geht bin ich nächste Woche wieder mit dabei.

Viele Grüße

Hembo


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. Oktober 2010)

wie? kein chinaböller? doch noch ne Lupine am Lenker gehabt? Ich dachte die liegt in der Vitrine
bis demnächst
Björn


----------



## hembo (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Björn,

was hältst Du von Mittwoch dem 03. ab 18.30h, gerne den gleichen Startort. Es kommen wahrscheinlich auch ein paar Kumpel mit. Diesmal rüber in den Königsforst und ein paar Tütberg-Trails? Gerne aber auch eine Strecke von Dir!

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey Bernd 
wenn du richtung Tütberg guiden willst hab ich nichts dagegen

Ich hab schon mal nen Termin angelegt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11038


----------



## bikekiller (2. November 2010)

Tag zusammen, wo sind denn die alten KFL er hin ? Montana, Schnegge, Ommer, ralf, etc. ?

Und wo sind die Schnellnesser ?


----------



## Delgado (2. November 2010)

Ausgewandert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (2. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, wo sind denn die alten KFL er hin ? Montana, Schnegge, Ommer, ralf, etc. ?
> 
> Und wo sind die Schnellnesser ?





Delgado schrieb:


> Ausgewandert ...



Stimmt 

Montana - Troisdorf 
Schnegge - Wiebershausen
Bernhardwalter - Moers
Ommer - war immer schon _von weiter weg her_
ralf -  - ich glaube aber, dass er schon über 50 ist 

Welcome back, bikekiller  Wo warst Du überhaupt so lange


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. November 2010)

Aus mangel an Teilnehmern ist wellness und schnellness in Trailness zusammengeführt worden.


----------



## Ommer (2. November 2010)

Ich bin da, wo ich immer war:

im* Team Trödelkönig*.

Von Dir hab ich lange nichts mehr gehört/gesehen.....


----------



## bikekiller (3. November 2010)

Hallo, da seid ihr ja. Ja ich war ein Jahr außer Gefecht gesetzt und im Rehasport unterwegs, wegen Bandscheiben Explosion.

Nun starte ich wieder langsam auf dem voll gefederten Bike. Heute ist wohl eine Trailness Tour, mal sehen ob das Tempo langsam ist  für viele Punkte.

Hoffe euch geht es allen gut.


----------



## bikekiller (3. November 2010)

Danke für die schöne Tour. Es ging zunächst mit flottem Tempo in die Hardt bis ich gemosert hab, dass es doch eine langsame Tour sei und man ja vielleicht noch weitere 10 Minuten fahren möchte... daraufhin haben Guide und Biker wunderbar gewartet und das Tempo etwas gedrosselt. So war es mit knapp 500 hm und 42 km am Ende eine tolle Trail Tour. 

Und ich bin nun Fan vom China Böller.


----------



## Montana (3. November 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Und ich bin nun Fan vom China Böller.



Und das schreibt nun _the queen of KFL-light_  Was ist denn mit der Betty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. November 2010)

ja war eine schöne tour heute, nette Mitfahrer die trails alle noch relativ gut fahrbar und mit bis zu 9 bikern/innen haben wir einen schönen Lichtwurm auf den trails abgegeben.
Ich hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen
bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## hembo (3. November 2010)

Herzlichen Dank Björn,

der Mix aus Trails und Forstwegen war in Anbetracht der Dunkelheit einfach perfekt.

Ich habe die Strecke auf GPSies gestellt, für diejenigen, die mal nachfahren wollen.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=macfcakrkobabfke&referrer=trackList

Schönen Abend noch

Bernd


----------



## leftypower (4. November 2010)

Wie sieht es hier im Winter abends aus, wann fahren Leute aus Köln im Königsforst??
1-2 Stunden gemütlich aber anstrengend??? Und wie sieht es am Wochenende aus mit Fahrten im Königsforst??


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. November 2010)

leftypower schrieb:


> Wie sieht es hier im Winter abends aus, wann fahren Leute aus Köln im Königsforst??
> 1-2 Stunden gemütlich aber anstrengend??? Und wie sieht es am Wochenende aus mit Fahrten im Königsforst??



Wir fahren meistens Mittwoch um 18.30 von Brück aus.
Wenn ich guide gehts meistens richtung Gl. Fahrzeit ist meistens so 2 bis 2,5h, der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.

Ansonsten gibts noch die 50+ ler wobei die das mit dem 50+ nicht so ernst nehmen, glaub ich zumindest 

Am Wochenende siehe Lmb oder wir verabreden uns Mittwochs schon fürs Wochenende

Komm einfach mal vorbei

cya
Björn


----------



## leftypower (5. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Wir fahren meistens Mittwoch um 18.30 von Brück aus.
> Wenn ich guide gehts meistens richtung Gl. Fahrzeit ist meistens so 2 bis 2,5h, der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts noch die 50+ ler wobei die das mit dem 50+ nicht so ernst nehmen, glaub ich zumindest
> ...


Schönen juten Morgen! 

Brück is groß, wo denn in Brück? Olpener Str. am Eingang vom Wildgehege(wo das Lokal auf der Ecke ist/Refrath) oder an dem Eingang hinterm Friedhof wo die Mühle is(haben da ein Mühlrad aufgebaut letztes Jahr), ach hab den Namen vergessen..... 
Ja bei 50+ hab ich auch geschaut aber das 50+ heißt ja net das die langsamer fahren, grins, wie is denn die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit bei Euch?? Gehts dann Richtung GL durchn Wald oder Straße??

Liebe Grüße


----------



## PoliceCar (5. November 2010)

Also, ehe Dir Björn nun alle Fragen genau erläutert - fahr einfach mal mit. Es ist bisher immer noch jede/r zurückgekommen ... ... und wiedergekommen ... 

Und der Startpunkt steht i.d.R. im LMB.


----------



## leftypower (5. November 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Also, ehe Dir Björn nun alle Fragen genau erläutert - fahr einfach mal mit. Es ist bisher immer noch jede/r zurückgekommen ... ... und wiedergekommen ...
> 
> Und der Startpunkt steht i.d.R. im LMB.



Nöööö unterm 10.11. also Mittwoch steht nix im LMB!!
Bin außerdem neu hier also seit langem angemeldet aber erst jetzt schau ich mich hier mal um.


----------



## bikekiller (5. November 2010)

Tragt ihr eure Wochenendtouren gar nicht mehr ins LMB ? Das ist schade. Ich kann mich erinnern an Zeiten wo bis zu 30 Leute im KF unterwegs waren. In Essen sogar noch mehr.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. November 2010)

leftypower schrieb:


> Nöööö unterm 10.11. also Mittwoch steht nix im LMB!!
> Bin außerdem neu hier also seit langem angemeldet aber erst jetzt schau ich mich hier mal um.



Ich trag den Termin meistens am Wochenende ein, mach das immer ein wenig Wetterprognose abhängig. Wenn Regen angekündigt dann vielleicht auch erst montag oder Dienstags. Die touren laufen unter dem Titel "Trailness" das heisst wir fahren so wenig Strasse wie möglich.
Durchschnitt kann ich dir nicht sagen, liegt auch immer an den Mitfahrern.



bikekiller schrieb:


> Tragt ihr eure Wochenendtouren gar nicht mehr ins LMB ? Das ist schade. Ich kann mich erinnern an Zeiten wo bis zu 30 Leute im KF unterwegs waren. In Essen sogar noch mehr.


Mit 30 Leuten durch den KF??? Aber nicht über die trails am Tütberg und Lüderich, oder?


----------



## Oliver111182 (5. November 2010)

Wetter sieht diese Woche ja nicht so schick aus. Rad ist aber wieder fit, werde also hoffentlich können.

Treffpunkt ist immer hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Mit 30 Leuten durch den KF??? Aber nicht über die trails am Tütberg und Lüderich, oder?



Na ja 30 waren es in diesem Beispiel nicht ganz, aber so ungefähr lief das damals ab. 





Aber so wie es heute ist, ist es doch auch OK 

Gruß Guido

Ich dachte schon, die hätten ersten Teil gelöscht, hab ihn aber nach einigem Suchen wiedergefunden 

*Edit: Noch was gefunden*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2948766&postcount=3104
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2948496&postcount=3100


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Na ja 30 waren es in diesem Beispiel nicht ganz, aber so ungefähr lief das damals ab.



Uaah, 4 Jahre ist das schon wieder her?! Lecko mio, wie die Zeit vergeht...Aber sowas wie diesen Wetterumschwung (in unseren Breiten) vergißt man natürlich nicht so schnell. ==>


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (6. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Na ja 30 waren es in diesem Beispiel nicht ganz, aber so ungefähr lief das damals ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicht schlecht, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen 10 Leute zu guiden reicht mir vollkommen. Da hat man ja schon genug zu tun die Gruppe zusammen zu halten. Von unterschiedlichen Fahrtechnik Skills ganz zu schweigen.

Aber eins hab ich grad wieder festgestellt, Guido deine Tourenberichte lesen sich immer super


----------



## Montana (6. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen 10 Leute zu guiden reicht mir vollkommen. Da hat man ja schon genug zu tun die Gruppe zusammen zu halten. Von unterschiedlichen Fahrtechnik Skills ganz zu schweigen.



Jeder hat zu seiner Zeit seinen eigenen Stil. Damals war das für uns OK, heute fahre ich auch lieber in kleineren Gruppen. 



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Aber eins hab ich grad wieder festgestellt, Guido deine Tourenberichte lesen sich immer super



Ich finde es großartig, dass Du die Tradition aufrecht erhältst, ohne dass Du dieser verpflichtet bist. Du machst Dein eigenes Ding. Danke schön dafür 


Der Übergang ging leider sehr flott von statten  sorry, aber so ist es bestimmt auch besser gewesen. Ihr wisst doch genau was ihr wollt, also weiter so


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2010)

ja das waren noch zeiten damals. aber das könnte man ja noch mal einplanen von spich noch mal zum mitwochstreff nach brück. mal schaun


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (8. November 2010)

Da für Mittwoch mal wieder Regen angekündigt ist und es am dienstag besser aussieht hab ich noch mal nen Termin für Dienstags eingetragen!
Alle die nix gegen eine schöne Schlammpackung haben hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11064


----------



## Pepin (8. November 2010)

da habe ich selbst schon ne tour in der wahnerheide


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (8. November 2010)

Pepin schrieb:


> da habe ich selbst schon ne tour in der wahnerheide



Naja aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben, bei trockenem Wetter bleibts ja auch beim Mittwochstermin.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. November 2010)

Ja da hätte es heute ja fast eine Premiere gegeben 50% Frauenanteil bei einer kfl tour
Nur die Damen haben uns leider versetzt, naja bei dem wetter kann ich das auch ein wenig verstehen. Ohne Wp wär ich evtl auch nicht gefahren

Chris hat dann spontan richtung Wahner Heide geguided und so wurde es eine nicht so hm lastige runde wie sonst. Der Schlammanteil war aber der selbe
Dann sind wir noch knapp einer konfrontation mit einer Wildsau und ihren Ferkeln entgangen. Standen plötzlich nach ner Kurve keine 2m vor uns auf dem Weg. Wir waren ganz schön froh das die Mama doch lieber die Flucht mit ihren Ferkeln angetreten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (14. November 2010)

Wer hat am Mittwoch ein wenig lust sich durch Schlamm zu wühlen?
Dann hier anmelden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11088


----------



## Oliver111182 (14. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Wer hat am Mittwoch ein wenig lust sich durch Schlamm zu wühlen?
> Dann hier anmelden
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11088



Da es trockener werden soll, wird es besser werden. Heute war es an einigen Stellen ganz schön fies. Aber es ging. Kann aber leider nicht, muss die neue Nabe erstmal einspeichen lassen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. November 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Da es trockener werden soll, wird es besser werden. Heute war es an einigen Stellen ganz schön fies. Aber es ging. Kann aber leider nicht, muss die neue Nabe erstmal einspeichen lassen.
> 
> Viel Spaß



Was haste den mit deiner Nabe gemacht?


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Was haste den mit deiner Nabe gemacht?



Ein paar Teile hatten sich gelockert. Nicht bemerkt und irgendwie hat es dabei die Lagerschalen dahingerafft. Kleine Risse, ein Stück abgebrochen. Etc.
Aber denke eher, dass es ein neuer LRS wird, dem Gewicht angepasst. Nabe und Einspeichen kostet ja auch einen Happen. Vielleicht wird daran mal das Einspeichen gelernt. Mal schauen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. November 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ein paar Teile hatten sich gelockert. Nicht bemerkt und irgendwie hat es dabei die Lagerschalen dahingerafft. Kleine Risse, ein Stück abgebrochen. Etc.
> Aber denke eher, dass es ein neuer LRS wird, dem Gewicht angepasst. Nabe und Einspeichen kostet ja auch einen Happen. Vielleicht wird daran mal das Einspeichen gelernt. Mal schauen.



Ohje also kapitaler total schaden 
Dann sieh mal zu das dein bike wieder fit wird


----------



## bikekiller (17. November 2010)

geht das heute ab dafür ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (17. November 2010)

Treffen heute um 18:30 am üblichen Treffpunkt

bis nachher


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (21. November 2010)

Mittwoch ist trailness tag
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11109


----------



## Konfuzius (24. November 2010)

Sorry, Jungs, für's mitten-im-Wald-Stehenlassen 
Hoffe, ihr habt trotzdem noch ne nette Strecke gefunden und euch nicht verfahren.

Schaltkäfig ist verbogen, da muss wohl ein neues Schaltwerk her 
Ohne Last nach Hause rollen ging zum Glück problemlos


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. November 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sorry, Jungs, für's mitten-im-Wald-Stehenlassen
> Hoffe, ihr habt trotzdem noch ne nette Strecke gefunden und euch nicht verfahren.
> 
> Schaltkäfig ist verbogen, da muss wohl ein neues Schaltwerk her
> Ohne Last nach Hause rollen ging zum Glück problemlos



Hey Konfuzius

Kein Problem, Chris kennt sich im Kf auch ganz gut aus. Und Jenzz sein Gps hat den Heimweg auch nochmal ein wenig verlängert und verschönert

Die tour war dann heute mal was kürzer. Punktlandung bei 2h fahrzeit.

Mit deinem Schaltwerk ist ja ärgerlich, hoffe dein bike ist bis nächsten Mittwoch wieder fit.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. November 2010)

Für nächsten mittwoch ist eine tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Gl oder Refrath geplant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11120

Vielleicht lassen sich ja sogar ein paar ehemalige Kfl´er blicken?
Und die 50+er sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen.


----------



## i-men (25. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Für nächsten mittwoch ist eine tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Gl oder Refrath geplant.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11120
> 
> Vielleicht lassen sich ja sogar ein paar ehemalige Kfl´er blicken?
> Und die 50+er sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen.



Vorgemerkt (bzw. angemeldet)


----------



## Montana (25. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Für nächsten mittwoch ist eine tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Gl oder Refrath geplant.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11120
> 
> Vielleicht lassen sich ja sogar ein paar ehemalige Kfl´er blicken?
> Und die 50+er sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen.



Ist fest eingeplant  vielleicht kommen auch noch ein paar vom CPT dazu


----------



## Oliver111182 (26. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Für nächsten mittwoch ist eine tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Gl oder Refrath geplant.



Wenn mein LRS pünktlich kommt, bin ich auch dabei.

Habt ihr die Räder dann immer am Mann oder schließt ihr die irgendwo an?
Würde ich in Gladbach/Refrath ungern machen


----------



## jenzz (26. November 2010)

Kaum ist die Rede vom Alkohol, da taucht auch die "alte Garde" wieder auf... 

@Oliver: Wir müssen die Räder einfach vorher so einsauen daß sie kein Dieb mehr anfassen will!


----------



## PoliceCar (27. November 2010)

jenzz schrieb:


> ..., da taucht auch die "alte Garde" wieder auf...



... isch schau mal. Da derzeit vom schniepelwütigen Doc gehandicapt, entscheide isch kurzfristig. 


=~ kölsches Wort mit vier *"tz"* im Plural:     *Atzwentzkrantzkätze*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (27. November 2010)

Ich will auch mit!

Kann aber nicht


----------



## Oliver111182 (28. November 2010)

Und ich muss doch absagen, an dem Abend ist Geburtstagsessen angesagt.

LRS wird aber sowieso nicht pünktlich sein, so wie es aussieht...


----------



## Schildbürger (28. November 2010)

Alarm! 
E-Bike in der Hardt gesichtet! 
Heute war ich dort unterwegs, erst dachte ich, was macht der mit einem Mofa hier?
Dann habe ich mal genauer hingesehen und festgestellt das es ein "MTB", vollgefedert mit "Hilfsmotor" war.
ABER er SCHOB den Trail RUNTER! War im wohl zu steil oder zu holperig, glatt war es dort nicht.

Ein Bild für die Götter. Ich hab mich dann vom Acker gemacht.


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Alarm!
> E-Bike in der Hardt gesichtet!



juchhu?


----------



## Schildbürger (28. November 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt ich bin regelrecht geflohen, wollte nicht damit in Verbindung gebracht werden... 
Ob der eines für Poison testet? Möglich ist alles. 
Ach ja, das Teil hatte eine glänzendes (verchromtes?) Batterie? Gehäuse im Rahmen, daher dachte ich an ein Mofa.


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt ich bin regelrecht geflohen, wollte nicht damit in Verbindung gebracht werden...




Sag ich doch; juchhu.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. November 2010)

Naja gewöhnt euch schon mal an den Anblick von E-bikes. Das werden noch mehr werden
Wobei für Leute die Gesundheitsbedingt ihr Hobby anders nicht mehr ausüben können find ich es sogar Ok


----------



## PoliceCar (28. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch; juchhu.



Jo, sollte man spontan meinen. Der hat hier aber sowas gemacht ... 

Nicht mit'm E-Bike, sondern mit'm Sofakissen ... 
So'n Quatsch. Absenkbare Stütze ist überflüssig wie'n Kropf. Ich hab' 'n AX gemacht ohne auch nur ein mal die Stütze runter zu setzten. Sogar den Termalzo runter mit Stütze oben ... 

Aber nächstes Jahr mache ich den AX mit'm E-Bike ... 

*Mittwoch ist vorgemerkt. Schaun mer mal.


*


----------



## Oliver111182 (28. November 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So'n Quatsch. Absenkbare Stütze ist überflüssig wie'n Kropf. Ich hab' 'n AX gemacht ohne auch nur ein mal die Stütze runter zu setzten. Sogar den Termalzo runter mit Stütze oben ...



Vor allem frage ich mich, welche Trails er meinte. Die gehen auch mit 'nem Hardtail und ausgefahrener Stütze alle gut 

Und warum Handschuhe verwackelte Bilder verursachen muss man auch nicht verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Für nächsten mittwoch ist eine tour zum Weihnachtsmarkt in Gl oder Refrath geplant.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11120
> 
> Vielleicht lassen sich ja sogar ein paar ehemalige Kfl´er blicken?
> Und die 50+er sind natürlich auch gerne gesehen.



Wisst ihr schon ob es zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach GL oder nach Refrath geht?
Und wann ihr ungefähr da an kommen werdet?

P.S. 

Ich persönlich finde ebikes cool  ... sind mir aber leider noch zu schwer und zu teuer. Sollte sich das mal ändern dann kriege ich auch so ein Ding und dann hat die üble Bergauftreterei ein Ende


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Wisst ihr schon ob es zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach GL oder nach Refrath geht?
> Und wann ihr ungefähr da an kommen werdet?



Mir ist das eigentlich egal, mach das ganz von den Mitfahrern abhängig.
Is halt auch die Frage ob und wieviel vorher noch gefahren wird.
Ich dachte du kommst auch zum üblichen Treffpunkt?


----------



## Montana (29. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Mir ist das eigentlich egal, mach das ganz von den Mitfahrern abhängig.
> Is halt auch die Frage ob und wieviel vorher noch gefahren wird.
> Ich dachte du kommst auch zum üblichen Treffpunkt?



Das muss ich leider Wetter abhängig entscheiden, muss ja noch zurück nach Tdf 
Im Moment passt auch nichts mehr ins Auto, hab noch die ausgewechselten Sommerreifen drin.


----------



## Enrgy (29. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ... hab noch die ausgewechselten Sommerreifen drin.



Immer auf die letzte Sekunde...


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (29. November 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Das muss ich leider Wetter abhängig entscheiden, muss ja noch zurück nach Tdf


Wetter soll trocken aber kalt werden. Willst du mit dem Rad zurück nach Tdf? Dann würde Refrath ja eher Sinn machen oder?



Montana schrieb:


> Im Moment passt auch nichts mehr ins Auto, hab noch die ausgewechselten Sommerreifen drin.


na die Somerreifen wirste doch morgen noch auspacken können, die brauchste die nächsten Monate eh nicht mehr


----------



## hsw (30. November 2010)

Ich wäre ja gerne dieses Jahr noch eine WellnessTour mit Euch gefahren, aber bei -7 Grad möchte ich keinem zumuten, auf mich zu warten.
Und meine Füße hätten wohl auch keine wirkliche Freude an solchen Tagen.

Viel Spaß
Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (30. November 2010)

hsw schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja gerne dieses Jahr noch eine WellnessTour mit Euch gefahren, aber bei -7 Grad möchte ich keinem zumuten, auf mich zu warten.
> Und meine Füße hätten wohl auch keine wirkliche Freude an solchen Tagen.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> Heike



Schade Heike, aber unterschätze die Wirkung des Glühweins nicht 

Ingo


----------



## Montana (30. November 2010)

Bei d e r Wettervorhersage  für Morgen sehe mich auch eher als bikeloser Kurzbesucher auf dem WM  Ich habe auch um 16:00 Uhr noch einen wichtigen Termin und weiss nicht genau wie lange dieser dauert. Zum WM käme ich aber gerne dazu:  & 

Ich komme aber bestimmt mal wieder bei deutlich milderen Temperaturen mit dem Rad nach Brück


----------



## i-men (30. November 2010)

Na dann sollte Björn mal nen WM-Treffpunkt bzw. ne Uhrzeit bekannt geben.
Ich denke Refrath ist schon mal nen guter Ansatz.
Vorschlag meinerseits wäre 19:30 Uhr an der Pyramide.
Genaues sollte aber natürlich der Guide beschliessen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (30. November 2010)

19:30 Refrath, Pyramide klingt super
Aber wer kommt den noch um 18:30 zum Treffpunkt am Parkplatz?


----------



## i-men (30. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> 19:30 Refrath, Pyramide klingt super
> Aber wer kommt den noch um 18:30 zum Treffpunkt am Parkplatz?



Isch


----------



## Konfuzius (30. November 2010)

Bin morgen nicht dabei.
Aber vielleicht kann man das ja demnächst noch mal wiederholen.


----------



## Oliver111182 (30. November 2010)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> 19:30 Refrath, Pyramide klingt super
> Aber wer kommt den noch um 18:30 zum Treffpunkt am Parkplatz?



LRS kommt zwar morgen, aber ich muss Kuchen essen


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Dezember 2010)

... komme heute abend leider auch nicht. Weniger wegen dem Wetter, das macht mir gar nix. Hatte aber letzte Woche einen "kleinen" med. Eingriff. Da machen mir die Nachwirkungen mehr zu schaffen als ich geglaubt hätte. 

Viel Spaß Euch ...  ...


----------



## peter1bike (1. Dezember 2010)

komme auch zum Treffpunkt.
@Ingo 18:15 am alten Bahnhof?
Bis gleich
Gruß von Peter


----------



## i-men (1. Dezember 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> komme auch zum Treffpunkt.
> @Ingo 18:15 am alten Bahnhof?
> Bis gleich
> Gruß von Peter



 Bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (1. Dezember 2010)

Schön, dass die alten KFLer auch zum Glühwein kommen und sogar vorher noch etwas Sport treiben. Der uralte KFLer wird dann sportlos um 19:30 an der Pyramide erscheinen, die Menschenmasse war ja letztes Jahr sehr überschaubar


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. Dezember 2010)

Schön wars heute 4 biker und ein kfl pensionär haben den Weg nach refrath gefunden.
Die biker sind vorher noch knapp ein Stündchen durch den verschneiten und leider teils auch vereisten Königsforst gefahren. Die kalten Finger konnten wir uns dann am heissen Glühwein wieder aufwärmen
Ich hoffe es sind alle gut nach Hause gekommen
bis demnächst
Björn


----------



## Montana (4. Dezember 2010)

Es war sehr schön mal wieder ein paar altbekannte KFL Gesichter auf dem WM in Refrath wieder zu sehen. Was ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben: hausgemachte Currysoße zur Wurst muss nicht unbedingt was Gutes bedeuten , KFL goes freeride , sehr interessante Entwicklung, Peter ist wohl schon im Kindergarten MTB gefahren  und Ingo hat immer noch die _Selbstgemachten_ im Silberpapier.  

Hat mir jedenfalls prima gefallen, gerne wieder


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. Dezember 2010)

So, nachdem der LRS da ist (heute 1. Testrunde bei Schneefall) und es am Mittwoch Minusgrade + Schneefall geben soll, bin ich Mittwoch wieder dabei.

Aber bitte mit Rücksicht, Training hat etwas gelitten in den letzten Wochen 

Schönen Sonntag !!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (5. Dezember 2010)

Hey Oliver
Schön das du so motiviert bist.
Hab dann auch mal gleich für Mittwoch nen Termin ins Lmb gesetzt
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11149

Je nach Lust und Wetter können wir nach der Tour ja nochmal nach Refrath auf den Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Oliver111182 (7. Dezember 2010)

Morgen soll es ja schön schneien. Da sollte es besser zu fahren sein als jetzt, wenn es nur friert.

Hoffe, dass ich pünktlich auf der Arbeit wegkomme.

Wenn ich es nicht pünktlich schaffe, melde ich mich kurz per Handy...evtl. späterer Treffpunkt im KöFo.

Sollte aber klappen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (8. Dezember 2010)

Termin für heute ist gelöscht
Bei den Bodenbelägen hab ich doch ein wenig bedenken das es mehr über Eis als Schnee gehen würde.
Werd die Zeit heute mal nutzen um zu schauen ob mein Dealer mir ein gutes Angebot für Spikereifen machen kann


----------



## jenzz (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich würd auch ein Paar nehmen, vielleicht kannste janen Mengenrabatt raushandeln...


----------



## Oliver111182 (8. Dezember 2010)

So, Bericht aus Bensberg. Es schneit kräftig und Knapp am/unter'm Gefrierpunkt. Straßen sind glatt und es herrscht das übliche Chaos.

Der angetaute KöFo dürfte jetzt also gerade wieder kräftig anziehen und glatt werden.

Bis nächste Woche, am WE soll es leider regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. Dezember 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> So, Bericht aus Bensberg. Es schneit kräftig und Knapp am/unter'm Gefrierpunkt. Straßen sind glatt und es herrscht das übliche Chaos.
> 
> Der angetaute KöFo dürfte jetzt also gerade wieder kräftig anziehen und glatt werden.
> 
> Bis nächste Woche, am WE soll es leider regnen.



Wie ist eigentlich die Quote zwischen deiner Absicht mitzufahren und der Realisation?
10:1?


----------



## Montana (8. Dezember 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Quote zwischen deiner Absicht mitzufahren und der Realisation?
> 10:1?



Was geht Dich denn das eigentlich an  Lass doch die Jungs in Ruhe ... ich bin nicht so weit weg


----------



## ultra2 (9. Dezember 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ... ich bin nicht so weit weg



Wenn du wüßtest wie weit du von mir weg bist.


----------



## Oliver111182 (9. Dezember 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich die Quote zwischen deiner Absicht mitzufahren und der Realisation?
> 10:1?



Gefühlt, eher 1 von 15. Tja, was soll man machen, hat nicht jeder geregelte Arbeitszeiten. Daher melde ich mich auch nie an. Entscheidet sich immer erst nachmittags.

Hätte doch Medizin studieren sollen, damit ich mittwochs Golfen kann und danach pünktlich beim Treffpunkt bin...


----------



## Montana (9. Dezember 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüßtest wie weit du von mir weg bist.



Zum Glück für mich


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. Dezember 2010)

Diesen Mittwoch schaff ich es zeitlich leider nicht 

Sollen wir am 22ten noch mal ne Glühweinrunde machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutwa (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss mich noch mit MTB-Kleidung eindecken, die für dieses Wetter angemessen ist. Dann würde ich mich auch gerne bei gelegenheit mit einreihen. (Eher im Januar...)

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Oliver111182 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche Euch allen schöne Festtage !!!


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche euch allen auch ein paar schöne Festtage!!!


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche allen KFL´ern ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles denkbar Gute für das kommende neue Jahr.


Gruß Guido​


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

 CPT Team 

 *
wünschen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 



 und besinnliche Festtage 

​


----------



## Montana (26. Dezember 2010)

So scheint man/frau zurzeit gut im Königsforst voran zu kommen  Respekt 

Ich wünsche euch weiterhin ein paar ruhige Tage


----------



## Oliver111182 (28. Dezember 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> So scheint man/frau zurzeit gut im Königsforst voran zu kommen  Respekt



Ja, das stimmt. Heute war hab ich keinen Radler gesehen, dafür aber 4 Langläufer. Fuhr sich ganz gut soweit, nur an ein paar Ecken kam das Eis durch. Der Weg zum Wald hin war schlimmer...


----------



## bikekiller (29. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Langlaufen ist so was von spaßig im KF !!! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe mir einen Satz Fischer Cross Ski geholt. Crown Nordic Classic Ski mit Leki Nordic Walking Stöckern. Das funzt auch im Gelände und man kann eigene Loipen ziehen und rauf und runter sausen. 

Ich habe auch eine Horde Biker getroffen - Respekt !


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Dezember 2010)

bikekiller schrieb:


> Ja, Langlaufen ist so was von spaßig im KF !!! Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe mir einen Satz Fischer Cross Ski geholt. Crown Nordic Classic Ski mit Leki Nordic Walking Stöckern. Das funzt auch im Gelände und man kann eigene Loipen ziehen und rauf und runter sausen.
> 
> Ich habe auch eine Horde Biker getroffen - Respekt !


 
Na, mir als alpinem Skifahrer kommen solche Dinger nicht an die Füße ... 
Wobei: so als Übergangslösung ...  ... ... könnte gehen ... 

Geht denn Biken im KF jetzt wieder. 
Ich hab's mir fast schon abgewöhnt ... ... und Rolle ist ja fast wie Langlaufen ..., oder noch schlimmer - wie Motorradfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (29. Dezember 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Geht denn Biken im KF jetzt wieder.
> Ich hab's mir fast schon abgewöhnt ... ... und Rolle ist ja fast wie Langlaufen ..., oder noch schlimmer - wie Motorradfahren ...



Bin auch nur gefahren, weil ich mal von der Rolle runter musste.

Die Wanderspuren, entweder eine mittig oder eine auf jeder Seite, sind eigentlich befahrbar. Bin aber nur ganz gemütlich gefahren, 12er Schnitt . War ein gemütliches Treten, egal ob rauf, runter oder gerade.
Reifen VR: 2.4 FA HR: 2.25 FA


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute auch mal mit meinen neuen Reifen unterwegs
Nokian Spike Trennscheiben






Heute erst mal auf Asphalt eingefahren, konnte aber trotzdem schon mal erste Eindrücke gewinnen. Auf Eis ist der Grip natürlich super, auf festem Schnee ebenfalls. Wo die Reifen probleme haben sind tiefe Spurrillen und im losen Schnee. Da würden sich die Schwalbe in 2,35 vielleicht besser schlagen, die waren leider nur noch nicht lieferbar
Ich werde weiter Berichten.

Wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. Januar 2011)

Wer hat den am *Dienstag *lust auf ne Runde?
Ich hab mal nen Termin eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11242


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (18. Januar 2011)

Hab den Termin wieder gelöscht, ich komm nicht rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg


----------



## Jerd (26. Januar 2011)

Hey, heute keine Runde? Ich hätte ausnahmsweise mal Zeit!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. Januar 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Hey, heute keine Runde? Ich hätte ausnahmsweise mal Zeit!



Ich aber nicht

Ich sag nur schöne tolle Voip Welt, alles besser als mit Herkömmlichen TK Anlagen... 
Funktioniert alles super solang man nur Produkte und Software von einem Hersteller hat. Aber wehe es muss noch ein anderer Voip Dienst angesprochen werden

Schreib Christian mal ne Email, vielleicht hat er ja Zeit.


----------



## Konfuzius (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Gerd, lange nichts gehört von Dir!

Würde heute Abend was fahren, wenn Du willst.
Von mir aus auch ne Stunde früher als üblich.
Sag halt Bescheid!


----------



## Jerd (26. Januar 2011)

Nachdem jetzt das Kind heim gekommen ist, haben sich die Pläne leider in "heute abend Kind in die Wanne stecken" geändert 

Ich kündige aber schon mal an, dass ich in 4 Wochen wieder regelmäßig Mittwochs abends fahren kann!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. Februar 2011)

Wer wär denn am Mittwoch bei ner kleinen Runde dabei? Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11366


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (22. Februar 2011)

Und schon wieder geht es nicht, ich bin verflucht


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (27. Februar 2011)

Termin für Mittwoch ist Online
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11399


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (2. März 2011)

schöne tour wars heute wieder.
Und eins hab ich auch wieder gelernt, wenn die Kette springt sollte man doch mal nachschauen! In brück ist mir dann noch die Kette gerissen
Hat das Kettenschloss das ich ständig rumschleppe endlich mal Sinn gemacht.

Nächsten Mittwoch müsste jemand anders einen Termin machen, weiß nicht ob ich das zeitlich packe.


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. März 2011)

Oh, das ist Pech. Aber das hört sich ja an, als würde dein Kettenschloss 10 Kilo wiegen 

War schön endlich mal wieder im Freien und in Gesellschaft fahren zu können.

Alaaf!
Lars


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. März 2011)

Für nächste Woche muss ich schon wieder absagen

Es sei denn ihr kommt in die Schweiz und bringt mein bike mit


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. März 2011)

Wer mag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Wenn bis 17 Uhr kein Eintrag erfolgt, fahre ich den Treffpunkt nicht an.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (3. April 2011)

Wer mag denn am Mittwoch ne runde drehen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11567


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2011)

Ich war heute am Tütberg unterwegs und habe dabei Trails gefunden, die ich von früher nicht kannte - super Sache


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (6. April 2011)

Den tütberg sind wir heute auch angefahren.
Nette runde mit 5 Mitfahrern, der Sommer kommt wieder


----------



## Montana (6. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Den tütberg sind wir heute auch angefahren.
> Nette runde mit 5 Mitfahrern, der Sommer kommt wieder



Finde ich prima, dass es hier wieder weiter geht  Respekt


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Den tütberg sind wir heute auch angefahren.
> Nette runde mit 5 Mitfahrern, der Sommer kommt wieder



Ja, das war echt ein Sommer-Feeling heute  So kann der April ruhig weitermachen!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (7. April 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Finde ich prima, dass es hier wieder weiter geht  Respekt



thx, Ich versuchs zumindest war ja auch nicht die erste Tour dieses Jahr.


@all: wer hätte denn am Samstag lust auf ne tour?


----------



## Oliver111182 (7. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> thx, Ich versuchs zumindest war ja auch nicht die erste Tour dieses Jahr.
> 
> 
> @all: wer hätte denn am Samstag lust auf ne tour?



Ich könnte mittags. Muss um 16 Uhr Richtung Solingen.

Ich schaue weiterhin rein, ob ihr fahren werdet.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (7. April 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mittags. Muss um 16 Uhr Richtung Solingen.
> 
> Ich schaue weiterhin rein, ob ihr fahren werdet.



12 uhr in brück?


----------



## Oliver111182 (7. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> 12 uhr in brück?



Und schon hat sich was geändert. Der Termin in Solingen fällt aus 

Dafür hat der Doc aber einen vollen Terminkalender, hofft aber, dass er meins bis Samstagmittag fertig hat.

Also doch eher eine schöne Nachmittagstour, wenn er es schafft.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (7. April 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Und schon hat sich was geändert. Der Termin in Solingen fällt aus
> 
> Dafür hat der Doc aber einen vollen Terminkalender, hofft aber, dass er meins bis Samstagmittag fertig hat.
> 
> Also doch eher eine schöne Nachmittagstour, wenn er es schafft.



was heist den Nachmittags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (7. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> was heist den Nachmittags?



Würde so 14 Uhr sagen.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (7. April 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Würde so 14 Uhr sagen.



14 Uhr hört sich prima an. Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?
Soll ich zum Parkplatz vor dem Tütberg kommen?
Was ist mit deinem bike eigentlich, am Samstag wars doch noch ok?


----------



## Oliver111182 (7. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> 14 Uhr hört sich prima an. Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen?
> Soll ich zum Parkplatz vor dem Tütberg kommen?
> Was ist mit deinem bike eigentlich, am Samstag wars doch noch ok?



Ist nix schlimmes, hab nur neue Blätter, Kette und ne 11-34 anstatt 11-32 Kassette draufgemacht. Nur bin ich jetzt irgendwie zu dösig, die Schaltung richtig einzustellen  

Ok, 14 Uhr. Treffpunkt ist mir egal. Entweder Brück oder Parkplatz Forsbach zum Tüttberg rauf, wobei da die Berge und Trails näher sind. Aber vielleicht kommen ja noch andere mit. Stellst du einen Termin ein?

Deine Nummer hab ich ja, falls er bis Samstag nicht fertig sein sollte.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (8. April 2011)

Hey Oliver

Dann lass uns um 14 Uhr in Forsbach am Parkplatz treffen.
cya


----------



## Oliver111182 (9. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hey Oliver
> 
> Dann lass uns um 14 Uhr in Forsbach am Parkplatz treffen.
> cya



Termin ist eingetragen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand.

LMB-Termin

Hoffe, dass er mein Bike fertig hat. Werde mich morgen früh direkt drum kümmern, damit ich bis 12 Uhr Bescheid geben kann.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. April 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Termin ist eingetragen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand.
> 
> LMB-Termin
> 
> Hoffe, dass er mein Bike fertig hat. Werde mich morgen früh direkt drum kümmern, damit ich bis 12 Uhr Bescheid geben kann.



War ne geniale trail tour heute.
Foto ist leider nett so toll geworden.
Wenn du es haben willst schick mir mal deine Email Adresse.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. April 2011)

Mittwoch gibts auch wieder ne runde

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11589


----------



## Oliver111182 (9. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> War ne geniale trail tour heute.
> Foto ist leider nett so toll geworden.
> Wenn du es haben willst schick mir mal deine Email Adresse.



Solang das Video gut geworden ist 

Ja, war definitiv ne coole Runde. 
15-20km von den 43km hab ich dich wirklich beneidet 
Zumindest ist jetzt alles locker und durchgeschüttelt.
Auf dem Rückweg war dann aber auch die Luft raus bei mir.

Mittwoch versuche ich einzurichten.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (9. April 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Solang das Video gut geworden ist


Naja ging so
Hier sieht das besser aus 
http://www.frosthelm.de/hidden_trails/bombentrail/



Oliver111182 schrieb:


> 15-20km von den 43km hab ich dich wirklich beneidet


du meinst die km bergab oder 



Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Zumindest ist jetzt alles locker und durchgeschüttelt.
> Auf dem Rückweg war dann aber auch die Luft raus bei mir.
> Mittwoch versuche ich einzurichten.



ich bin auch platt, mal schaun wie fit ich morgen wieder bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (10. April 2011)

Fernando und ich waren heute nochmal am Lüderich.
Diesmal hatte ich meine neue Kamera dabei, Fotos sind leider nicht top, Samsungs Automatik scheint nicht für helle Umgebungen gemacht zu sein


----------



## Oliver111182 (10. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Fernando und ich waren heute nochmal am Lüderich.
> Diesmal hatte ich meine neue Kamera dabei, Fotos sind leider nicht top, Samsungs Automatik scheint nicht für helle Umgebungen gemacht zu sein



Nächstes Mal nehme ich meine mit. Die Stufen werde ich dann auch mal testen


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (11. April 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal nehme ich meine mit. Die Stufen werde ich dann auch mal testen



2* mach das, wobei die Stufen haste im Grunde ja schon getestet

Hab bei meiner Kamera jetzt mal den Weißabgleich von Auto auf Sonne umgestellt mal schaun ob es was bringt. Und ein Firmwareupdate kann ich auch noch einspielen. Es besteht also noch Hoffnung


----------



## Oliver111182 (12. April 2011)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht. Oma hat Geburtstag. Das gibt nen Jahr lang keinen Kuchen mehr, wenn ich da nicht auftauche 

Wäre am WE wieder für ne ausgiebige Tour zu haben.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. April 2011)

Musste den Termin wieder löschen 
Liege mit Grippe zu Hause und das wo die Saison wieder losgeht.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (18. April 2011)

Die Grippe ist weg, dafür hatte ich jetzt besuch von ner gemeinen Hexe und bin wieder krank geschrieben
Die Saison fängt ja prima an.
Vielleicht stellt ja jemand anderes mal eine tour ein? Auf mich ist zurzeit ja kein verlass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. April 2011)

Na wer denn Lust hat:  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

@Bjoern
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Frankie Cologne (20. April 2011)

Mist! Wollte mit und jetzt hat mich ein fieser Hörsturz erwischst! ich soll mich schonen laut Doc :-(


----------



## Oliver111182 (25. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Die Grippe ist weg, dafür hatte ich jetzt besuch von ner gemeinen Hexe und bin wieder krank geschrieben
> Die Saison fängt ja prima an.
> Vielleicht stellt ja jemand anderes mal eine tour ein? Auf mich ist zurzeit ja kein verlass



@Björn: Hexe verscheucht? 

Ich muss leider absagen für die nächsten 1-3 Wochen. Rahmenbruch. Waren wohl ein paar Trails zuviel 

Melde mich dann, falls mal wieder eine WE-Tour anstehen sollte.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. April 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> @Björn: Hexe verscheucht?


Ich müsste am we wieder fit sein, wär schön wenn jemand für diesen Mi ne tour einstellt



Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider absagen für die nächsten 1-3 Wochen. Rahmenbruch. Waren wohl ein paar Trails zuviel
> 
> Melde mich dann, falls mal wieder eine WE-Tour anstehen sollte.


Nene, das du auch immer so heizen musst Hoffe Dir ist nix passiert.
Hattest du noch Garantie auf dem Rahmen? Oder kommt jetzt doch schon was anderes?


----------



## Oliver111182 (26. April 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Nene, das du auch immer so heizen musst Hoffe Dir ist nix passiert.
> Hattest du noch Garantie auf dem Rahmen? Oder kommt jetzt doch schon was anderes?



Nee, nix passiert 
Weiß auch nicht, wann es genau passiert ist. 
Nach dem Schweineweg, der Sarglandung und dem anderen oberhalb von Hoffnungsthal sind wir zur Gammersbacher Mühle. Da hat der Kumpel den Riss gesehen, unterhalb der Sattelklemme. 

Wer weiß, was auf dem Lüderich (Bombentrail, Trail am Abschlag vorbei) so alles passiert wäre 

So ging es ruhig über die Straße zurück nach Untereschbach.

Denke mal, dass ich in 2 Wochen wieder dabei bin. Morgen bekomme ich die Info.


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Mai 2011)

Damit der Mittwochstermin nicht einschläft... hier für Schnellnesser:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. Mai 2011)

ich falle wohl noch ne zeitlang als guide aus
und das bei dem schönen wetter


----------



## Oliver111182 (12. Mai 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> ich falle wohl noch ne zeitlang als guide aus
> und das bei dem schönen wetter



Dann mal gute Besserung !!

Ich muss bestimmt auch noch 2-3 Wochen auf den Rahmen warten 

Wird wohl doch mal Zeit für was ordentliches.
Nur schade, dass das 29er Prime noch ein Prototyp ist


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (13. Mai 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung !!



thx, wird schon wieder, hoffe bloß bald


Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ich muss bestimmt auch noch 2-3 Wochen auf den Rahmen warten



Das ist ja ärgerlich, wenn du nach Willingen zum bike festival fährst gib mal bescheid, hätte auch bock...


Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wird wohl doch mal Zeit für was ordentliches.
> Nur schade, dass das 29er Prime noch ein Prototyp ist



das ist käuflich ...
http://www.intensecycles.com/bikes/images1/large_t29_green_drv_hero_1.jpg

... nur nicht grade billig


----------



## MTB-Kao (17. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen, ob dieses Mal jemand dabei ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (17. Mai 2011)

Bin zwar jetzt wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück, aber für Mittwoch schon verplant.
Ich denke, dass ich nächste Woche wieder dabei bin.


----------



## Sebel (17. Mai 2011)

nabend!
was kann man denn an kilometern und höhenmetern bei den touren so erwarten? hab nach 15 jahren abstinenz grad ma wieder 350km hinter mir und will nich unbedingt mit der zunge am boden hinter euch her hecheln


----------



## ultra2 (17. Mai 2011)

Sebel schrieb:


> nabend!
> ...ma wieder 350km hinter mir ...



Wenn sie am Stück waren, bist du auf jeden Fall fit genug.


----------



## Enrgy (17. Mai 2011)

Wobei 350km in 15 Jahren natürlich eine andere Hausnummer wären...


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Mai 2011)

moin!

ich denke es werden so 40km/800hm und ich fahre eher flott. 

alternativ zum einrollen schau doch mal im "Königsforst 50+only"-Thread nach. keine angst, da fahren auch jüngere mit. die haben auch einen termin für heute reingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11767
ansonsten ist bjoern vielleicht bald mal wieder soweit, eine tour auszuschreiben. auch das würde zum anfang besser passen.



Sebel schrieb:


> nabend!
> was kann man denn an kilometern und höhenmetern bei den touren so erwarten? hab nach 15 jahren abstinenz grad ma wieder 350km hinter mir und will nich unbedingt mit der zunge am boden hinter euch her hecheln


----------



## Sebel (18. Mai 2011)

danke für die infos... aber unabhängig vom alter: 25km in 2h stunden is mir dann doch was zuuuuu langsam  
fahr aus zeitgründen in der woche meistens so 30km mit nem 18-20er schnitt... das tempo hol ich aber eher auf den graden stücken raus, bergauf werden die beine doch noch recht schnell weich 

dann trainier ich wohl noch was allein und häng mich später mal an euch dran... auch wenn ich riskier, während der tour aussteigen und umdrehen zu müssen 

vielleicht fahren wir uns ja nachher übern weg


----------



## Sebel (18. Mai 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wobei 350km in 15 Jahren natürlich eine andere Hausnummer wären...



hrhrhr... naja, viel zweiradgefahren bin ich in der zeit nich ( zumindest mit nix, was weniger als 100ps hatte), könnte also hinkommen... 

ne, die 350km sind seid mitte april abgefahren, schön in kleine häppchen aufgeteilt (siehe post drüber)


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Mai 2011)

Es waren dann gestern 63km/1030hm. Wobei An- und Abfahrt (ca. 25km) flach sind. Wenn du dich auskennst kannst du ja gerne mitfahren und dich abseilen, wenn's nicht passt


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Mai 2011)

So, für morgen habe ich dann mal einen Termin eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9030


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (24. Mai 2011)

ich bin immer noch nicht fit
Am Wochenende werd ich zumindest mal ausprobieren wie sich 16 cm Federweg auf Deutschen Radwegen anfühlen


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Mai 2011)

Hi Konfuze,

war mal wieder eine super trailige Tour. Danke für's guiden in unbekannte Regionen  Hatte am Ende inkl. An-/Abreise 72km und 1150hm auf dem Tacho. 

Bess demnähx
Lars


----------



## MTB-Kao (31. Mai 2011)

Und wieder der Termin für den noch so gerade am Leben erhaltenen Mittwochstreff. Es wird dieses mal etwas verhaltener gefahren, da ich zwei Krafteinheiten hinter mir habe  Tempo wird trotzdem oberhalb der 50+  Truppe liegen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## Oliver111182 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab gestern, nach 6 Wochen, endlich den neuen Rahmen abgeholt, bin morgen Abend aber "leider" auf dem Rhein unterwegs 

Hoffe, ab nächste Woche die Wellnessrunde zu machen, solang Björn noch nicht fit ist. Wobei sich meine Trailkenntnis auf KöFo und Lüderich beschränkt.


----------



## Jerd (1. Juni 2011)

Ich melde mich mal für mindestens die nächsten zwei weiteren Monate ab. Zwillinge sind irgendwie extrem zeitraubend....


----------



## Oliver111182 (7. Juni 2011)

Wie schaut es denn mit morgen aus? Wetter soll leider wechselhaft bleiben.

Da ich tagsüber nicht posten kann, sondern nur lesen, ist es mir zu riskant, einen Termin einzustellen. Habe aber vor, ne Runde zu drehen.

*19:00 Forsbacher Parkplatz.*

Von da aus dann über'n Tütberg zum Lüderich.

Vielleicht bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## eggbeater (25. Juni 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal für mindestens die nächsten zwei weiteren Monate ab. Zwillinge sind irgendwie extrem zeitraubend....





Mach keinen Fehler, nimm Dir Deine Zeit - sonst werden es 18  Jahre - minimum! Ich weiß wovon ich rede!  Meine werden nächste Woche 18.....


----------



## MTB-Kao (29. Juni 2011)

Besser spät als nie:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## Wayne70 (30. Juli 2011)

Moin.
Gibt´s für morgen 31.07.11 ca. 17:00 Uhr einen Führer durch den Königsforst?

Sonst such ich mir wieder langweilig einen GPS Track raus 
Wayne


----------



## csteinha (15. August 2011)

Guten Tag liebe KFLer,
Jemand dabei:
http://http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12105

Somit vertret ich mal den Björn diesen Mittwoch...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. August 2011)

Und hier der funktionierende Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12105


----------



## csteinha (16. August 2011)

Ja, ja wer beim einfügen nicht aufpasst...
Sorry und danke.


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. September 2011)

Wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Mittwochsbiker geblieben? Hier mal wieder ein Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## PoliceCar (13. September 2011)

... vielleicht sind die jetzt alle verheiratet, haben Nachwuchs o. Ä. bekommen ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (13. September 2011)

Bin ich auch, habe ich auch  Geht alles. Habe aber auch weniger Zeit und werde daher nächstes Jahr nicht mehr trainieren, sondern nur noch touren. Ich hoffe, dass meine Frau dann auch wieder öfters mitkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (13. September 2011)

Sehr gut, heute auf der Arbeit dran gedacht, dass man mal wieder eine Mittwochstour einstellen kann.

Dank 5 Wochen Pause bin ich jedoch für Wellness zu haben. Oder ich mach mich bis Anschlag kaputt und lass euch dann ziehen 

Hoffe, dass sich noch welche eintragen, da ich nie weiß, was auf der Arbeit passiert. Sollte aber hinhauen, dass ich 18:30 da bin


----------



## Konfuzius (14. September 2011)

Mittwochs schaffe ich es leider momentan nicht bis 18:30 Uhr...


----------



## Oliver111182 (14. September 2011)

Sorry, hab es heute nicht geschafft, bin erst um 18 Uhr aus dem Büro gekommen. Darf mich dort nicht anmelden, daher konnte ich nicht absagen.

Aber gut so, hab nen kurzen Nightride gemacht. Immer wieder Aussetzer der Lampe gehabt. Schöne Schrecksekunden auf dem Trail 

Da hättet ihr keinen Spaß mit mir gehabt


----------



## csteinha (14. September 2011)

Wir hatten heut ja beste Vorrausetzungen... Bestes Wetter, gute Laune, wie ich sagen muss sehr schöne mir noch unbekannte Trails, und ich Honk hab heut mein Flickzeug vergessen!!! Dann war, nachdem wir wieder Kurs auf Brück genommen hatten, natürlich irgendwo bei Moitzfeld schluss mit Lustig, mein erster Plattfuss dies Jahr! Keine Luftpumpe weit und breit...
Nächstes mal alles besser machen und gut. 

@lars: hoffe Du bist gut zuhaus angekommen...

Gruß der Chris


----------



## MTB-Kao (15. September 2011)

Also Oliver, so geht das nicht! Wir haben fest auf dich gezählt, dass du kommst und natürlich eine Pumpe dabei hast. So mussten wir ohne fahren und es kam, wie es kommen musste. Natürlich genau am Scheitelpunkt der Tour.

@chris
Ja, bin gut nach Hause gekommen. Ich hatte dann auch noch einen Platten und bin gestürzt, was totalen Lichtausfall zur Folge hatte. Handy: kein Empfang. Nach zwei Stunden orentierungslosem Herumirren habe ich mir einen Schlafplatz gesucht. Wie gut, dass ich noch ein warmes Trikot und eine 1.-Hilfe-Decke dabei hatte. Habe dann eine Weile Rehe und Wildscheine gezählt und bin im Morgengrauen die 14 km nach Hause gelaufen. Meine Frau war schon abends auf der Couch eingeschlafen und hat gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich die N8 nicht zuhause war. So kann's gehen.

*Und das nur, weil Oliver nicht gekommen ist!!!*


----------



## Delgado (15. September 2011)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Meine Frau war schon abends auf der Couch eingeschlafen und hat gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich die N8 nicht zuhause war. So kann's gehen.



So hat's bei mir auch angefangen ;-)


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. September 2011)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> @chris
> Ja, bin gut nach Hause gekommen. Ich hatte dann auch noch einen Platten und bin gestürzt, was totalen Lichtausfall zur Folge hatte. Handy: kein Empfang. Nach zwei Stunden orentierungslosem Herumirren habe ich mir einen Schlafplatz gesucht...[/B]



Konntest du bei dem hellen Mond überhaupt schlafen?

Hätten uns dank Pumpe und Schlauch gestern gut ergänzen können. 
Werde mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit dem Chef reden. So geht das nicht, sein Verhalten gefährdet andere Personen und Ehen


----------



## Frankie Cologne (15. September 2011)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ......
> @chris
> Ja, bin gut nach Hause gekommen. Ich hatte dann auch noch einen Platten und bin gestürzt, was totalen Lichtausfall zur Folge hatte. Handy: kein Empfang. Nach zwei Stunden orentierungslosem Herumirren habe ich mir einen Schlafplatz gesucht. Wie gut, dass ich noch ein warmes Trikot und eine 1.-Hilfe-Decke dabei hatte. Habe dann eine Weile Rehe und Wildscheine gezählt und bin im Morgengrauen die 14 km nach Hause gelaufen. Meine Frau war schon abends auf der Couch eingeschlafen und hat gar nicht gemerkt, dass ich die N8 nicht zuhause war. So kann's gehen.
> 
> *Und das nur, weil Oliver nicht gekommen ist!!!*



Wow! deine Erfahrung hat mich gerade dazu animiert noch ne 2. fette Lampe für den Helm zu bestellen. So ne Erfahrung gönne ich nur meinen möglichen Feinden


----------



## MTB-Kao (16. September 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Werde mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit dem Chef reden. So geht das nicht, sein Verhalten gefährdet andere Personen und Ehen



So ist's recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (20. September 2011)

Diesen Mittwoch keine Tour mit mir: Elternabend im KiGa, muss Kinder hüten. Kann die Tour auch nicht auf Donnerstag verschieben: Elternabend in der Schule


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2011)

Hier wieder ein Mittwochstermin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518

Da wollen wir doch noch einmal den Spätsommer ausnutzen. Los, eintragen marschmarsch.


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. Oktober 2011)

Heute mal eine Tour für Kurzentschlossene:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6518


----------



## Jerd (25. November 2011)

Klopf, klopf. Irgendjemand da?

Egal, ich lade jedenfalls zur Glühweinrunde am 1.12.2011: Termin hier


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. November 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Klopf, klopf. Irgendjemand da?
> 
> Egal, ich lade jedenfalls zur Glühweinrunde am 1.12.2011: Termin hier



Nachtschicht daher 

Wie wäre es morgen beim Dart ???(LMB)


----------



## Jerd (25. November 2011)

An Wochenenden kann ich noch nicht, wegen der Kinder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (25. November 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Klopf, klopf. Irgendjemand da?
> 
> Egal, ich lade jedenfalls zur Glühweinrunde am 1.12.2011: Termin hier



Schade, das wäre noch eine Runde für mich gewesen, aber Termin beim Orthopäden.

Euch viel Spaß.

Aber der Dezember ist ja noch lang


----------



## Montana (27. November 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Klopf, klopf. Irgendjemand da?
> 
> Egal, ich lade jedenfalls zur Glühweinrunde am 1.12.2011: Termin hier




Hi Gerd, wann werdet ihr denn in Refrath sein  ... könnte sein, dass wir vorbei kommen  Könnte passen


----------



## Jerd (28. November 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> Hi Gerd, wann werdet ihr denn in Refrath sein  ... könnte sein, dass wir vorbei kommen  Könnte passen



Ich würde sagen so gegen 20:00 Uhr.


----------



## Jerd (1. Dezember 2011)

Üwäh  Gerade zur Tür raus ist die Bremsflüssigkeit der Vorderbremse ausgelaufen. 

Konfuzius übernimmt, ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Dezember 2011)

Ist ja noch mal gut gegangen 
Und zur Tränke hast Du es ja auch noch geschafft!


----------



## Jerd (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, und schön nass geworden bin ich auch 

Schön euch mal alle wieder zu treffen!


----------



## Jerd (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein Rad ist noch für ein paar Tage in Reperatur. Es fehlt ein klitzekleiner Plastikstöpsel, der aber nur schwer zu bekommen ist.

Daher werde ich diese Woche nicht fahren können .


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## Montana (25. Dezember 2011)

... da hier anscheinend niemand zu Hause ist .... 

_Danke schön für die Grüße und ich wünsche euch auch ein schönes Fest und alles Gute für 2012_


----------



## Jerd (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich grüße auch!

Und mein Rad ist heile, expect me in 2012! 



Montana schrieb:


> ... da hier anscheinend niemand zu Hause ist ....
> 
> _Danke schön für die Grüße und ich wünsche euch auch ein schönes Fest und alles Gute für 2012_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (21. Mai 2012)

So drei Wochen Urlaub und ein schlechtes Gewissen gemacht bekommen und das auf der Arbeit 

Wer hat den lust mal wieder ne kleine lockere Runde zu drehen?

Bitte melden

ps. das der Thread jemals so einschlafen wurde, wer hätte das vor knapp 3 - 4 Jahren gedacht


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2012)

Ja Mensch Hama ...was machst du denn hier ... habe da noch eine Brille von dir.


----------



## hsw (21. Mai 2012)

Ich warte ja schon sooo lange, dass der Jerd mal endlich wieder Touren einstellt... Seufz.


----------



## hama687 (21. Mai 2012)

ich glaub der Jerd ist in seiner Kinderschar verschwunden Vllt taucht er ja mal wieder auf!


----------



## bikekiller (19. Juni 2012)

So hier gibt es eine Tour im KFL Style:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13095


----------



## bikekiller (19. Juni 2012)

wo zum Henker steckt eigentlich der Urvater der KFLer ? Mr. montana ? Fährst Du nicht mehr in Köln Rath ?


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Juni 2012)

bikekiller schrieb:


> wo zum Henker steckt eigentlich der Urvater der KFLer ? Mr. montana ? Fährst Du nicht mehr in Köln Rath ?


Der ist zum ADFC übergelaufen ... 






LG. Ralf


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube der wird wirklich alt...


----------



## Reloaded1978 (19. Juni 2012)

So! Als erstes mach ich mich mal direkt zum Affen... @ Bikekiller: Was heißt "KFL"?

und als nächstes sach ich mal "Hallo"... Ich heiße Daniel, wohn´ in Rösrath und will wieder Biken. War vor ca 10 Jahren relativ viel auf´m Rennrad unterwegs, dann Moppet gekauft, Papa geworden und Kilos zugelegt. Ich muss wieder raus! Das steht fest. Nächsten Mittwoch komm ich mal vorbei und bring vorsichtshalber ´n Lasso mit, welches ich einem von Euch um die Sattelstange schmeissen kann, wenn ich am Ende bin^^. Bin mal gespannt und freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Der ist zum ADFC übergelaufen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch schön, wenn man "angekommen" ist.


----------



## Delgado (20. Juni 2012)

Jedem das Seine


----------



## hama687 (21. Juni 2012)

Dann muss ich wohl dicke schlappen aufziehen und meine Arbeitsklamotten im Rucksack verpacken, mal hoffen das ich das schaffe


----------



## tomaten-joe (23. Juni 2012)

Nachdem sich schon reloaded1978 als neueinsteiger geoutet hat, will ich mich da mal anschließen. Ich heiße Roland, komme aus der Untereschbacher Ecke, habe jetzt zweimal Nachwuchs bekommen, bin vor 20 jahren viel auf dem Rad unterwegs gewesen und hab zwar ein paar Kilos zugelegt aber vor allem an Kondition abgebaut. Fahre schon seit ein paar Wochen durch den Königsforst, aber alleine.
Dann wäre das ja jetzt mal die Gelegenheit mit euch zu fahren. Mein Terminkalender ist zwar für den Mittwoch voll, aber ich werde mir den Termin mal vormerken.
Freu mich.


----------



## zigzag_ideal (27. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen...wie sieht es denn auf der rechten rhein seite aussieht. hier in ehrenfeld hat es grad geschütet, einwenig. falls die heutige tour ausfällt, kann das hier dann bitte gepostet werden?

danke


----------



## i-men (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin leider raus. Wetter wird zwar gerade wieder heller, aber ich werde es auch zeitlich nicht schaffen.
Hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juni 2012)

zigzag_ideal schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...wie sieht es denn auf der rechten rhein seite aussieht. hier in ehrenfeld hat es grad geschütet, einwenig. falls die heutige tour ausfällt, kann das hier dann bitte gepostet werden?
> 
> danke


 
KFLer fahren traditionell nur bei Schei$$wetter ... 

Guckst mal die alten Freds durch ...


----------



## zigzag_ideal (27. Juni 2012)

hab echt super Lust, aber hier regnet es alle 5 min. habe auch keine Lust dort alleine zu sein und nehme dafür noch 20km autostrecke auf mich auf.

sorry, next time.


----------



## bikekiller (9. Juli 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Der ist zum ADFC übergelaufen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ja ein Ding...


Die Tour fand logischerweise statt, auch wenn nur 1 Opfer da war ;o).
Naja, nächstes mal gibt es wieder eine Chance sein Rad so richtig schön einzudrecken.


----------



## Montana (9. Juli 2012)

bikekiller schrieb:


> ist ja ein Ding...



In wenigen Tagen geht es auch schon wieder los *Click*

Ist mal 'ne prima Abwechslung zum Lohmarer Wald 

Nur vor der Beschallung durch WDR 4 habe ich ein wenig Angst  

Ireen Sheer könnte aber heftig rocken 

Grüße in die Runde


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2012)

Montana schrieb:


> In wenigen Tagen geht es auch schon wieder los *Click*


Mann Mann Mann Guido, was ist aus Dir geworden? Mit'm Gepäckträgerrad die spannendsten Städte Deutschlands bereisen. Respekt! 
Ich erinnere mich noch daran, da hat Du Dich über Gepäckträgerbesitzer lustig gemacht. 

Nee, da halte ich es noch lieber hiermit. Ist nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll und ich bin auch noch ein wenig unschlüssig ...


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... Ist nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll und ich bin auch noch ein wenig unschlüssig ...



Ja, das Abendprogramm ist die eigentliche Herausforderung der Tour durch Deutschlands Bermudadreieck...da kann ein schnöder AX natürlich nicht mithalten


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, das Abendprogramm ...


Ich vermisse Andrea Berg und Tony Marshall ...


----------



## Enrgy (9. Juli 2012)

Die hat SIT doch schon gebucht


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Juli 2012)

Hermes House Band...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8eqgAifqiQ"]Hit The Road Jack - Ray Charles by Hermes House Band      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Harpo...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae0Te4KJp9c"]Harpo - Movie Star      - YouTube[/nomedia]

So schlecht ist das Abendprogramm nicht.
Auch wenn der WDR 4 mehr von meinem Schwiegervater gehört wird.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2012)

Oh, ist natürlich Geschmackssache ... 
Wenn diese Dame hier jeden Abend zwei Stunden spielen würde, käme ich ggf. mit ins Bermudadreieck ... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvZc3iZE6kU&feature=related"]Joanne Shaw Taylor - Blackest Day - Leamington Spa      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dafür würd' ich mir sogar 'nen Gepäckträger kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo mein Lieber, bitte nicht neidisch werden 

Ich könnte mir zwar mittlerweile einen Gepäckträger leisten, aber ich habe wirklich keinen 



 

... und besser ist es schon vor der Beschallung zu fahren 
Ist immer noch das alte Stevens mit für diese Touren dünne Reifen ... Gepäck ist auf dem Buckel ... wo sonst 

Viel Spass beim AX 



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann Guido, was ist aus Dir geworden? Mit'm Gepäckträgerrad die spannendsten Städte Deutschlands bereisen. Respekt!
> Ich erinnere mich noch daran, da hat Du Dich über Gepäckträgerbesitzer lustig gemacht.
> 
> Nee, da halte ich es noch lieber hiermit. Ist nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll und ich bin auch noch ein wenig unschlüssig ...


----------



## Montana (9. Juli 2012)

Zurück zum Eigentlichen 

Ich bin in diesem Jahr natürlich auch ein wenig auswärts MTB-mässig unterwegs gewesen 



 ..



Wer rät denn wo es war? KF war es jedenfalls nicht  obwohl es dort auch sehr schön ist


----------



## Frankie Cologne (10. Juli 2012)

Löschen bitte


----------



## Frankie Cologne (10. Juli 2012)

Also das obere Bild zeigt Mallorca. Zwischen Paguera und Camp de Mar...


----------



## Montana (10. Juli 2012)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Also das obere Bild zeigt Mallorca. Zwischen Paguera und Camp de Mar...



 Warst Du da mal unterwegs? Ziemlich geröllige Sache 

Macht aber enorm Spaß


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Juli 2012)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir zwar mittlerweile einen Gepäckträger leisten, aber ich habe wirklich keinen


... Du mußt ein sehr wohlhabender Mann sein.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (10. Juli 2012)

Montana schrieb:


> Warst Du da mal unterwegs? Ziemlich geröllige Sache
> 
> Macht aber enorm Spaß



Hi Guido, war jetzt ein paar Mal auf Mallorca fahren. Mir gefällt's echt gut auch wenn es ruhig weniger Geröll sein dürfte


----------



## Montana (11. Juli 2012)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Hi Guido, war jetzt ein paar Mal auf Mallorca fahren. Mir gefällt's echt gut auch wenn es ruhig weniger Geröll sein dürfte




Hey Frankie,

Mallorca ist wirklich cool für MTB, jedoch da 3/4 der Insel in Privatbesitz ist, sind alleine-Toure nach GPS so 'ne Sache für sich  In einem der bikemagazine war vor kurzem ein Bericht darüber. Tracks die vor einem neuen Zaun enden sind leider keine Seltenheit 

Ich habe mich diesmal einer netten geguideten Tour angeschlossen und es war teilweise fahrtechnisch nicht ohne  Der Boden ist trocken und hat fast immer sehr große Steine parat.


----------



## Enrgy (11. Juli 2012)

Montana schrieb:


> ...es war teilweise fahrtechnisch nicht ohne  Der Boden ist trocken und hat fast immer sehr große Steine parat.



Klar, bei 100% Unterschied zum KF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (11. Juli 2012)

Montana schrieb:


> Hey Frankie,
> 
> Mallorca ist wirklich cool für MTB, jedoch da 3/4 der Insel in Privatbesitz ist, sind alleine-Toure nach GPS so 'ne Sache für sich  In einem der bikemagazine war vor kurzem ein Bericht darüber. Tracks die vor einem neuen Zaun enden sind leider keine Seltenheit
> 
> Ich habe mich diesmal einer netten geguideten Tour angeschlossen und es war teilweise fahrtechnisch nicht ohne  Der Boden ist trocken und hat fast immer sehr große Steine parat.



Hi Guido, kann dir für GPS Touren die Gegenden um Alcudia, Cala Ratjada und Cala Millor empfehlen. Da hab ich 1x nur ein Tor übersteigen müssen. Lohnt Sicht echt dort zu fahren...


----------



## SFA (12. Juli 2012)

Frankie hat recht! Tolle Trails in super Landschaft. GPS-Daten auch über Frosthelm! ;-)


----------



## freebiker_yam (19. Juli 2012)

Den einen oder anderen kenne ich ja noch aus diesem Forum deshalb
starte ich auch hier meine Suchmeldung:

Moin zusammen,
diese Nacht vom 18.07 auf den 19.07.2012 wurde aus unserer Tiefgarage (51427 Bergisch Gladbach / Refrath) mein ROCKY MOUNTAIN ETS-X 50 gestohlen.
Trotz mehrfacher Sicherung mit dicken Motorradkettenâ¦â¦
Wert des Rades ca. 4,5 - 5TSD EURO

Div. Extras: DT Swiss Radsatz (1450gr.), Carbon Lenker + SattelstÃ¼tze (Syntace),Vorbau VRO Syntace, XTR komplett, Terry Sattel, Crank Brother Pedalen rot Alu, King Steuersatz etc.
Das Fahrrad hat die seltene weiÃ/rote Lackierung mit AhornblÃ¤ttern und ist ein absoluter Eyecatcher.
Bei Wiederbeschaffung fette Belohnung.
Mob. 01605014868

freebiker_yam


Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Bernhard Domin


----------



## Ommer (20. Juli 2012)

Das ist schade, Bernhard! 

Ich halte die Augen offen.

Was sagt die Versicherung?


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Montana (20. Juli 2012)

Da schliessen ich mich dem Achim an, schöner Mist 

Das war doch ein richtig tolles bike, ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du es irgendwie wiederbekommst, Bernhard.

Ich werde hier in Troisdorf die Augen  aufhalten, die Chance ist aber gering.

Beste Wünsche für Wiederbekommen


----------



## i-men (23. Juli 2012)

An alle Zuhausegebliebenen,es ist Sommer, also rauf auf die Drahtesel.
Termin für Dienstag Abend ist online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (13. August 2012)

Ist tourenmäßig hier in der Gegend ja in letzter Zeit ziemlich ruhig geworden... 
Abgesehen von den etablierten 50+ Herrschaften, gibt es hier ja kaum Angebote für Feierabendrunden.

Drum werf ich für Freitag mal eine traillastige Tour in Schnegges KFL-Schnellness-Stil in die Runde.
Soll heißen: (für nicht-KFL-Veteranen )

- Tempo etwas schneller als bei 50+, aber keine Rennveranstaltung!
- Höhenmeter so 600-800, je nach Wetter und Laune
- ca. 3 Stunden Fahrzeit
- Zielgebiet sind die Trails im Bergischen jenseits des Königsforsts

Mal sehen, bei Interesse auch sicher häufiger mal, evtl. auch mal mit Start Schmitze Bud bzw. anderer Wochentag.
Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar alte KFL-Mitstreiter oder auch neue Gesichter 

Also bis Freitag in Brück: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13274


----------



## f4lkon (14. August 2012)

Hallo Konfuzius. Ich habe mich mal für die Runde am Freitag eingetragen. Hilf mir nur bitte kurz bei der Interpretation vom Schnegges KFL-Schnellness-Stil


----------



## Schnegge (14. August 2012)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hilf mir nur bitte kurz bei der Interpretation vom Schnegges KFL-Schnellness-Stil



Grüezi miteinand...

is' doch ganz einfach:

- Keine  Tour gleicht der anderen.
- Der Trailanteil wird möglichst hoch gehalten.
- Rampen werden gerne genutzt, um auf kürzestem Weg zum nächsten Trail zu gelangen.
- Kein Teilnehmer (manchmal inkl. Guide) kennt alle Teile der Strecke.
- Es wird keiner zurückgelassen.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2012)

>18  km/h Schnitt hast du vergessen  grüße in die Schweiz


----------



## Schnegge (14. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> >18  km/h Schnitt hast du vergessen  grüße in die Schweiz



Salü Sven

das is' nicht war. Der Schnitt lag meistens bei 12 bis 13 km/h. Das gefühlte Tempo is' natrülich der Streckenwahl und -beschaffenheit geschuldet oft etwas höher gewesen 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## f4lkon (14. August 2012)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Grüezi miteinand...
> 
> is' doch ganz einfach:
> 
> ...




Ah danke klingt gut 



> >18 km/h Schnitt hast du vergessen  grüße in die Schweiz



Das ist schon ganz ordentlich. Mir solls bei meinem Gewicht egal sein aber noch schneller und man sieht ja nichts von der Landschaft


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. August 2012)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Salü Sven
> 
> das is' nicht war. Der Schnitt lag meistens bei 12 bis 13 km/h. Das gefühlte Tempo is' natrülich der Streckenwahl und -beschaffenheit geschuldet oft etwas höher gewesen
> 
> ...



OK mein gefühltes Tempo war dann echt deutlich höher als 13 km/h ....


----------



## Enrgy (14. August 2012)

18 kmh warens nur bergauf 

sag mal jörg, biste ausgewandert? 
ins solanum-land? 
schöne gegend da, könnt mir auch gefallen


----------



## Konfuzius (14. August 2012)

Schnegge schrieb:


> is' doch ganz einfach:



Wer könnte es besser wissen, als Herr Schnegge persönlich? 

Aber um den Spekulationen ein Ende zu bereiten, hab ich mal in meinem Statistikarchiv gekramt:
Bei den 55 KFL-Schnegge Touren bei denen ich dabei war, hatten wir im ganzjährigen Durchschnitt eine

- Geschwindigkeit 15,08 km/h
- Streckenlänge 43,61 km
- Nettofahrzeit 2:54 h
- Höhenmeter 700,6 hm
- Teilnehmer inkl. Guide 6,5

Schnitt Minimum war 11,5, Maximum 17,5 km/h.

Und im Schnitt hatten wir immer ne Menge Spaß


----------



## joscho (15. August 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bei den .. Touren bei denen ich dabei war, hatten wir ..
> Schnitt .. Maximum 17,5 km/h.



Da hast Du wohl den Schnitt gedrückt - der Sven war schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (17. August 2012)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Grüezi miteinand...
> 
> is' doch ganz einfach:
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg, Grüße in die Schweiz! 

Vielleicht darf ich Deine Schnellnesstouren mal aus meiner, der 50+-Sicht, kommentieren:
Das Niveau der 50+-Touren ist ja hinlänglich bekannt. Es kann variieren, wird aber i.d.R. der Zielgruppe angepasst. Untrainierte haben es auch hier nicht wirklich leicht.
Die bekannten Schnellness-Touren liegen im Niveau darüber! Wenn ich richtig gut drauf bin, kann ich schon so eben mithalten, bräuchte dann aber für mindestens drei Tage ein Sauerstoffzelt ... 

@Konfuzius: finde ich toll, dass Du versuchst ein anspruchsvolleres Tourenangebot zu schaffen. 
Bei 50+ haben wir ja immer mal wieder Teilnehmer, die genau das fordern ...


----------



## Konfuzius (18. August 2012)

Zu fünft sind wir dann gestern Abend zu einer eher gemütlichen Schnellness-Tour aufgebrochen 









Leider ist die Sonne inzwischen schon wieder recht früh weg 
Langsam wird's Zeit die dicke Lampe wieder rauszukramen...





Im Wald war's gegen Ende der Tour schon ziemlich finster und Kai musste mit seinem Positionslicht des Öftern "Licht lutschen".
Mangels Licht gibt's auch leider nicht viele Fotos auf Trails, was uns aber nicht dran gehindert hat, diverse von Letzteren mitzunehmen 













Hat Spaß gemacht, und wenn das Wetter keinen Streich spielt, geht's nächsten Freitag weiter!


----------



## Bone-Breaker (18. August 2012)

Ja, das war wirklich ein schöner Trip. Ich habe mich zwar als Bremsklotz betätigt, aber alle Mitfahrer waren äußerst geduldig und sehr freundlich. Vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## i-men (18. August 2012)

Jau, ich fand es auch eine verdammt nette Runde.
Danke an den Konfusen für Initiative und Guiding.
Bis bald.


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (18. August 2012)

kann mich Ingo nur anschließen...schöner Bericht und Foto´s von Ralf , fand´s auch eine gelungene "KFL-Schnellnes" Neuauflage. ("Gruezi" in die Schweiz zum "Erfinder"). VG aus Spich von Helmut.
P.S. war heute noch beim Sven"Kettenfresser"  am Start, somit in Summe über 1000 HM, hab´mir heute beim Grillen kleine "Extra-Portion" verdient.


----------



## Konfuzius (20. August 2012)

Für kommenden Freitag habe ich dann mal einen Termin eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13274

Start schon um 18 Uhr, um noch die Helligkeit etwas besser zu nutzen.
Gleicher Stil wie letzte Woche, anderes Gebiet


----------



## f4lkon (21. August 2012)

Hier noch was für Zahlenliebhaber zur letzten Tour. 






Hab mich für Freitag eingetragen. Ich hoffe bis dahin ist meine MJ-872 und Kind Shock Dropzone eingetroffen. Cya


----------



## Schnegge (21. August 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



woow... kfl lebt wieder auf... So muss das sein Und wie erwartet, gibt's beim Konfusen schnellness Touren im gewohnten Rahmen... Und bei dem Bild behaupte ich mal ganz dreisst: dieser trail wurde bisher erst von zwei Guides geguided... 

Ralf weiter so...
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Deleted223213 (23. August 2012)

f4lkon hat mich über diese tour informiert. Kurz gesagt, ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (23. August 2012)

sehr schön. bringt deine dicke lichtquelle mit  ich hoffe meine kommt heute per post.


----------



## Konfuzius (23. August 2012)

Alles klar 

Späteinsteiger sammeln wir dann etwa ab 18:30 Uhr an der Forsbacher Mühle ein.


----------



## Deleted223213 (23. August 2012)

Ich tendiere wohl dazu mit dem Auto zum Startpunkt zu kommen. Sonst fahre ich nochmal 20min hin und 20min zurück. Bin 10 Tage nicht gefahren und habe womöglich nun keine Kondition mehr.


----------



## f4lkon (23. August 2012)

ach was du hast die gleiche kondition wie ich. da machen die paar minuten doch nichts aus


----------



## Seelrider (25. August 2012)

Hallo,

für mich waren die Trails und Wege alle unbekannt, um so interessanter war für mich die Tour. Danke an unseren Guide "Konfuzius"
Besonders die Trails in der Dämmerung mit Licht hatten Ähnlichkeit mit dem Spiel an einen Flipperautomaten, wo die Kugel, mal hier mal dort auftauchen kann.
Wenn es mal wieder bei mir an einem Freitag geht, bin ich gerne wieder dabei, wenn ich darf.
Ride on


----------



## Konfuzius (27. August 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserer letzten Freitagstour 
Etwas spät, aber ich war das Wochenende über weg.

Zu sechst waren wir, über unseren Überraschungsgast Seelrider habe ich mich besonders gefreut!





Wie angekündigt ging's rauf und runter









Geisterfahrer





Nicht immer alles fahrbar 









Hat wieder Spaß gemacht!

Und hier der Termin für *nächsten Freitag*: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13274


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (27. August 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



Nett. Und lange Unterhosen sieht man bei Bikern ja mittlerweile des Öfteren. Oder sind es doch Thrombosestrümpfe ...


----------



## Seelrider (27. August 2012)

Hi,
es sind Beinlinge für einen Einkaufpreis von 5 ! Ich möchte meine Mitfahrer nicht mit dem Anblick von unrasierten Beinen und Krampfadern belästigen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es mit diesen weißen Beinlingen wirklich gelingt.  
Meine Frau war nach dem Kauf auch irritiert und meinte mit einem süffisanten Grinsen: Mit diesen Beinlingen willst du nicht wirklich radeln gehen, oder *???* 
Doch, ich bin selbstbewusst genug, mich zum Deppen zu machen oder einen neuen (Irr)Weg im Style (_bei diesem Einkaufspreis_) zu setzen.
Bis bald auf den Trails


----------



## Konfuzius (27. August 2012)

Na, ich denke, Thrombosestrümpfe hättest _Du_ auch nicht nötig.
Nicht, wie Du die Berge rauf fährst


----------



## f4lkon (27. August 2012)

Ich hätte viel für so beinlinge oder noch mehr für armlinge gegeben. ich sah nach dieser super Tour wie ein emoritzer aus und durfte mir die dornen während der Fahrt mit den Zähnen ziehen, weil es teils recht steil nach oben ging  ach ja was tut man nicht alles um glücklich und zufrieden zu sein  freue mich schon auf Freitag und verdrängte die Gedanken an die nahenden Klausuren einfach.


----------



## Konfuzius (31. August 2012)

Ich hatte heute leider bis 16 Uhr keine Gelegenheit gehabt, die Tour abzusagen, aber bei dem Dauernieselregen hab ich nicht wirklich Lust...
Daher: Gecancelt.

Nächsten Freitag bin ich nicht da. Als Ausweichtermin würd ich jetzt mal Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ins Auge fassen.


----------



## f4lkon (31. August 2012)

Bei mir spricht da nichts gegen. Will jetzt eh noch in den Keller und einen Schlammschutz für die Variostütze basteln, weil da heute schon nach der ersten Probefahrt alles voller Dreck und blödem Sand von den Salamireitern dran war


----------



## Konfuzius (3. September 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag bin ich nicht da. Als Ausweichtermin würd ich jetzt mal Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ins Auge fassen.



Termin für Donnerstag ist online: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13274

Startzeit diesmal erst um 18:30 Uhr!


----------



## Deleted223213 (6. September 2012)

Ich bin mit von der Partie. ggf werde ich euch aber mittendrin verlassen.

edit: super tour. du hast aus der hardt echt ne menge rausgeholt. Bin mal gespannt auf die Fotos. Ich weiß du bist die nächsten Tage nicht zuhause als kein Stress ich warte natürlich.


----------



## Konfuzius (7. September 2012)

QuamWave schrieb:


> edit: super tour. du hast aus der hardt echt ne menge rausgeholt. Bin mal gespannt auf die Fotos. Ich weiß du bist die nächsten Tage nicht zuhause als kein Stress ich warte natürlich.



Viele Fotos sind's leider nicht geworden. Wird ja schon immer früher dunkel 

Tja, aus ein wenig Zeitmangel (fahre heute Mittag hier hin und muss noch Koffer packen ) ging's schon am Donnerstag los.
Und auch nur in die nähere Umgebung: Die Hardt.

Mit 5 Leuten unterwegs,





diesmal mit Damenverstärkung. Dazu noch eine so Fitte, rauf wie runter! 





Einige Trails haben wir mitgenommen, für alle hat die Zeit nicht gereicht... 
Und @QuamWave, ein paar hast Du noch verpasst 

Ich hab übrigens mal in meinem GPS-Archiv gekramt:
Der versunkene Trail ging tatsächlich an der Stelle nach rechts ab, wo f4lkon ein Stück reingefahren ist.
Komisch, dass da jetzt ein See sein soll 
Muss ich mir noch mal im Hellen anschauen.

Nächste Woche würde ich voraussichtlich wieder am Freitag fahren, danach muss ich mal sehen wg. Urlaub.


----------



## Deleted223213 (10. September 2012)

Da ich Spätschicht habe bin ich diese Woche schonmal nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (10. September 2012)

Schade 
Aber für alle andern hab ich mal einen Termin am Freitag eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13274


----------



## f4lkon (13. September 2012)

Hi, ich schaff es morgen leider nicht, weil ich wohl erst so um 20 Uhr daheim bin.


----------



## BoosBiker (15. September 2012)

Halli Hallo,die Feierabendtour mit Ralf war klasse!Die Tour war erst nur feucht-trailig und später feucht-dunkel-trailig.Jeder der nicht dabei war,hat etwas verpasst.
Danke
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Chris


----------



## Konfuzius (16. September 2012)

Danke für die Blumen 
Und nochmal sorry für's Warten 
Dank Gedächtinsschwund hatte ich irgendwie Startzeit 18:30 Uhr im Kopf 
Als ich's merkte war es und ich schon ne viertel Stunde zu spät.

Aber es wurde trotzdem noch eine schöne trailige Tour und der Regen setzte erst pünktlich zur Zieleinfahrt am Parkplatz ein 

Die nächsten beiden Freitage werde ich wegen Urlaubs keine Touren fahren.
Zumindest nicht hier


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Oktober 2012)

So, am Donnerstag soll's schön und warm werden, daher mal wieder ne Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13274


----------



## Jaegerin81 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja, die Wetteraussichten sind super... Da kribbelts mich schon.


----------



## Deleted223213 (16. Oktober 2012)

Gutes Wetter klingt gut. Ich schätze es sollte kein Problem darstellen wenn ich mich vorher wieder ausklinke da Brück ja nicht ganz so meine Zielrichtung ist.


----------



## Konfuzius (16. Oktober 2012)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Ja, die Wetteraussichten sind super... Da kribbelts mich schon.





Biste bikemäßig noch außer Gefecht?



QuamWave schrieb:


> Ich schätze es sollte kein Problem darstellen wenn ich mich vorher wieder ausklinke da Brück ja nicht ganz so meine Zielrichtung ist.



Kein Problem. Du musstest doch nach HH, oder?
Mal schauen, vielleicht kommen wir da eh auf dem Rückweg vorbei...


----------



## Jaegerin81 (17. Oktober 2012)

Geht so. War gestern ne halbe Stunde Laufen und hab jetzt tierisch Muskelkater.
Bin heute aber wieder zum Laufen verabredet und zwar für ne lange Runde.

Ich glaube da werde ich am Donnerstag erstmal meinen Muskelkater auskurieren, damit wir es am Wochenende krachen lassen können. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted223213 (17. Oktober 2012)

HH ist richtig. Mommentan ist aber noch regnerisch ich hoffe das wird bis morgen.
Muskelkater bekämpft man am besten mit erneutem Sport. Das ist wie mim saufen. Man fängt mit dem an wo man aufgehört hat.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Oktober 2012)

6 Erdferkel im Teletubbie-Kostüm im Dunkeln allein im Wald 
Der Winter naht mit großen Schritten und entsprechend sahen wir gestern aus...
Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht 
Schön homogene Truppe, danke für's Mitfahren an alle!


----------



## Deleted223213 (20. Oktober 2012)

Meine Kleidung war sauberer als gedacht. Licht hatten wir ja ausreichend dabei aber im hellen machts meiner Meinung nach mehr Spaß. 
Schade das schon wieder Winter wird. Ich werde nächsten Freitag vorm Winter flüchten und nicht mit euch fahren. Ich habe mir einen Tapetenwechsel gegönnt und fahre eine Woche auf La Palma.


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Oktober 2012)

Es scheint trocken zu bleiben.
Dann diese Woche wieder der Freitag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13274


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Dezember 2012)

Kurzentschlossene Pulverschneerunde durch den Königsforst heute Abend:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13617

Angesichts des Untergrundes etwas langsamer und kürzer als sonst.
Dafür etwas später und anderer Startpunkt: 

Start um *19 Uhr an der Schmitze Bud*!

Wenn aus dem Schnee Regen werden sollte, keine Tour!


----------



## Jaegerin81 (7. Dezember 2012)

Schade, ich habe heute Abend ne Weihnachtsfeier. :-(

Bei dem schönen Schnee wär das bestimmt richtig nett geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (7. Dezember 2012)

bin noch etwas angeschlagen aber hab mich mal eingetragen. ich hoffe der schneefall hört auf.


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es rechtzeitig durch den Verkehr 
Falls nicht, fahr ein paar Minuten Kreise


----------



## Razzor (13. Januar 2013)

Wird Mittwochs noch gefahren? 
Ist sehr ruhig hier geworden.


----------



## f4lkon (15. Januar 2013)

Ich bin momentan wegen der Uni sehr eingespannt und Konfuzius ist momentan verständlicherweise nicht so nach biken. Ich wollte aber heute Abend so ca. ab 19 Uhr eine kurze Runde durch den Gierather Wald machen. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kannst du so bis 18.30 bescheid geben.


----------



## Razzor (22. Januar 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan wegen der Uni sehr eingespannt und Konfuzius ist momentan verständlicherweise nicht so nach biken. Ich wollte aber heute Abend so ca. ab 19 Uhr eine kurze Runde durch den Gierather Wald machen. Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast kannst du so bis 18.30 bescheid geben.



Habs leider zu spät gesehen, sorry.


----------



## Konfuzius (12. März 2013)

Hat jemand Bock auf 'ne weihnachtliche  Schneetour durch den Königforst heute Abend?
Fahre um 18:30 Uhr ab Schmitze Bud ... sofern ich es durch das Verkehrschaos schaffe ... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13617


----------



## Jaegerin81 (12. März 2013)

Das schaffe ich leider heute nicht. Aber schön, dass du wieder Touren anbietest. 
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## f4lkon (12. März 2013)

Mist habe es zu spät gesehen. Hatte auch richtig Lust durch den Schnee zu pflügen.


----------



## Schnegge (13. April 2014)

Moin Moin

hab mal was aus den Tiefen des Forums ausgegraben. Da ich zur Zeit in Refrath bin und Entzugserscheiungen am Mittwochabend verhindern möchte, habe ich im LMB (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1338) mal Vorkehrungen dagegen unternommen....

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## PoliceCar (15. April 2014)

Sry Jörg, wäre sicher noch mal 'ne nette Gelegenheit gewesen an alte Zeiten anzuknüpfen, aber leider kann ich morgen nicht ... 
Euch viel Spaß!  ... ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (15. April 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Sry Jörg, wäre sicher noch mal 'ne nette Gelegenheit gewesen an alte Zeiten anzuknüpfen, aber leider kann ich morgen nicht ...
> Euch viel Spaß!  ... ...








Beim Bier trinken denken wir an dich.




Gruß
Chris


----------



## PoliceCar (15. April 2014)

Bei genügend von diesem Zeugs wird Dir sicher auch noch `ne dicke Frau zufliegen ...


----------



## i-men (30. April 2014)

Wer hat Lust auf ne fluffige Sonntagsrunde?

Wenn dann -> Sonntagsrunde


----------



## i-men (6. Mai 2014)

So schön wars am So mit Euch. 9 tapfere Bikerlein





zogen von Forsbach über den Tütberg Richtung Lüderich. Bleifeldtrail ist auch wieder gut fahrbar. Gewürzt mit weiteren holprigen Wegen ging es bei bestem Bikerwetter noch über die Kupfersiefermühle weiter. Als wir dann beschaulich an der Sülz entlang fuhren, konnten wir auch schon den Ruf der Eisdiele hören. Dank dieses Treffpunktes wurde auch der kurze Verlust zweier Teilnehmer wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Fortsetzung folgt.


----------



## i-men (26. August 2014)

Na wie wärs mal wieder ;-)
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14990


----------



## Montana (22. Dezember 2016)

.... ist wieder Zeit mal ein paar wundervolle Weihnachtsgrüße zu hinterlassen. Wer ist denn wie aktuell unterwegs?


----------



## Ommer (8. Januar 2017)

Dankeschön! Anfang November war ich in der Gegend, am Flughafen vorbei und wieder nach Hause. Wie? Mit (e)-Haibike.


----------



## hama687 (21. Mai 2020)

Ich lass mal aus dem Norden schöne grüße hier, auch wenn das alles sehr eingeschlafen ist ? hatten immer tolle Touren im Königsforst


----------



## Jajaja (23. Mai 2020)

Ja, war schon eine tolle Zeit. Ist (sehr) lange her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jajaja (22. Oktober 2021)

freebiker_yam schrieb:


> Den einen oder anderen kenne ich ja noch aus diesem Forum deshalb
> starte ich auch hier meine ...





freebiker_yam schrieb:


> freebiker_yam
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
> Bernhard D...


Liebe ehemalige KFLer,
mit großer Erschütterung habe ich erfahren, dass unser alter Bikekumpel Bernhard einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. Vielleicht sollten die, die ihn noch kennen das wissen.
Wir hatten schon dolle gemeinsame Dinge auf unseren Touren erlebt.
R.I.P. Bernhard


----------



## Schnegge (23. Oktober 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Liebe ehemalige KFLer,
> mit großer Erschütterung habe ich erfahren, dass unser alter Bikekumpel Bernhard einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. Vielleicht sollten die, die ihn noch kennen das wissen.
> Wir hatten schon dolle gemeinsame Dinge auf unseren Touren erlebt.
> R.I.P. Bernhard


...das nimmt mich jetzt auch mit... Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, wie er damals zunächst mit einem Baumarkt- Zweirad zu uns gestossen ist...  und dann zu einem festen und immer gern gesehenen Bestandteil unserer Gruppe geworden ist.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Oktober 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Liebe ehemalige KFLer,
> mit großer Erschütterung habe ich erfahren, dass unser alter Bikekumpel Bernhard einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. Vielleicht sollten die, die ihn noch kennen das wissen.
> Wir hatten schon dolle gemeinsame Dinge auf unseren Touren erlebt.
> R.I.P. Bernhard


...sehr schade zu lesen das Bernhard uns verlassen hat. R.I.P.


----------



## Ommer (26. Oktober 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Liebe ehemalige KFLer,
> mit großer Erschütterung habe ich erfahren, dass unser alter Bikekumpel Bernhard einen anderen Weg gegangen ist. Vielleicht sollten die, die ihn noch kennen das wissen.
> Wir hatten schon dolle gemeinsame Dinge auf unseren Touren erlebt.
> R.I.P. Bernhard


Ihr Lieben, das tut mir sehr leid, mein  Beileid an die Familie.
Ruhe in Frieden, Bernhard!


----------

